# [SOLVED] Nieprawidłowa data w Evolution (glibc 2.6.1)

## Izydorr

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gdyby kto byl zainteresowany tu sa patche, dzieki ktorym mozna otrzymac format daty z glibc 2.5: 
> 
> http://ecik.nonlogic.org/patche/pl_PL-dni.patch
> ...

 

Zainstalowałem te patche, na konsoli i w mc mam dobrze, ale Evolution nadal nie pozwala mi na zapisanie żadnego zdarzenia krzycząc, że data jest nieprawidłowa  :Sad: 

Czy ktoś ma pomysł jak to naprawić?

Arfrever: Wydzielono z tego tematu.Last edited by Izydorr on Wed Oct 24, 2007 1:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## caruso

hej,

może pomóc zemergowanie spatchowanego glibc ze starymi localami. Gdzieś na forum takie widziałem, więc poszukaj...

----------

## Izydorr

No próbowałem zainstalować glibc z overlay'a Eaedificata, ale niestety nie idzie. Oto co dostaję:

```
 * Applying glibc-2.6-pl_PL.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: glibc-2.6-pl_PL.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.6/glibc-2.6-pl_PL.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/temp/glibc-2.6-pl_PL.patch-15053.out

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   glibc-2.6.1.ebuild, line 148:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.6/glibc-2.6-pl_PL.patch'

 *   eutils.eclass, line 304:   Called die

```

i w pliku z logami:

```
***** glibc-2.6-pl_PL.patch *****

=================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.6/glibc-2.6-pl_PL.patch

=================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- localedata/locales/pl_PL

|+++ localedata/locales/pl_PL

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

=================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.6/glibc-2.6-pl_PL.patch

=================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- localedata/locales/pl_PL

|+++ localedata/locales/pl_PL

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

=================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.6/glibc-2.6-pl_PL.patch

=================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- localedata/locales/pl_PL

|+++ localedata/locales/pl_PL

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

=================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.6/glibc-2.6-pl_PL.patch

=================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- localedata/locales/pl_PL

|+++ localedata/locales/pl_PL

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

=================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.6/glibc-2.6-pl_PL.patch

=================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- localedata/locales/pl_PL

|+++ localedata/locales/pl_PL

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

```

No i efekt jest taki, że wciąż nie mogę korzystać z kalendarza Evolution  :Sad: 

----------

## tallica

Zainstaluj glibc z oficjalnego ebuilda, następnie wyedytuj plik: /usr/share/i18n/locales/pl_PL podmieniając sekcję dotyczącą LC_TIME na tą (pochodzi z glibc 2.5.x):

```
LC_TIME

abday   "<U006E><U0069><U0065>";"<U0070><U006F><U006E>";/

        "<U0077><U0074><U006F>";"<U015B><U0072><U006F>";/

        "<U0063><U007A><U0077>";"<U0070><U0069><U0105>";/

        "<U0073><U006F><U0062>"

day     "<U006E><U0069><U0065><U0064><U007A><U0069><U0065><U006C><U0061>";/

        "<U0070><U006F><U006E><U0069><U0065><U0064><U007A><U0069><U0061><U0142><U0065><U006B>";/

        "<U0077><U0074><U006F><U0072><U0065><U006B>";/

        "<U015B><U0072><U006F><U0064><U0061>";/

        "<U0063><U007A><U0077><U0061><U0072><U0074><U0065><U006B>";/

        "<U0070><U0069><U0105><U0074><U0065><U006B>";/

        "<U0073><U006F><U0062><U006F><U0074><U0061>"

abmon   "<U0073><U0074><U0079>";"<U006C><U0075><U0074>";/

        "<U006D><U0061><U0072>";"<U006B><U0077><U0069>";/

        "<U006D><U0061><U006A>";"<U0063><U007A><U0065>";/

        "<U006C><U0069><U0070>";"<U0073><U0069><U0065>";/

        "<U0077><U0072><U007A>";"<U0070><U0061><U017A>";/

        "<U006C><U0069><U0073>";"<U0067><U0072><U0075>"

mon     "<U0073><U0074><U0079><U0063><U007A><U0065><U0144>";/

        "<U006C><U0075><U0074><U0079>";/

        "<U006D><U0061><U0072><U007A><U0065><U0063>";/

        "<U006B><U0077><U0069><U0065><U0063><U0069><U0065><U0144>";/

        "<U006D><U0061><U006A>";/

        "<U0063><U007A><U0065><U0072><U0077><U0069><U0065><U0063>";/

        "<U006C><U0069><U0070><U0069><U0065><U0063>";/

        "<U0073><U0069><U0065><U0072><U0070><U0069><U0065><U0144>";/

        "<U0077><U0072><U007A><U0065><U0073><U0069><U0065><U0144>";/

        "<U0070><U0061><U017A><U0064><U007A><U0069><U0065><U0072><U006E><U0069><U006B>";/

        "<U006C><U0069><U0073><U0074><U006F><U0070><U0061><U0064>";/

        "<U0067><U0072><U0075><U0064><U007A><U0069><U0065><U0144>"

d_t_fmt "<U0025><U0061><U0020><U0025><U0064><U0020><U0025><U0062><U0020><U0025><U0059><U0020><U0025><U0054><U0020><U0025><U005A>"

d_fmt   "<U0025><U0059><U002D><U0025><U006D><U002D><U0025><U0064>"

t_fmt   "<U0025><U0054>"

am_pm   "";""

t_fmt_ampm ""

date_fmt       "<U0025><U0061><U0020><U0025><U0062><U0020><U0025><U0065>/

<U0020><U0025><U0048><U003A><U0025><U004D><U003A><U0025><U0053><U0020>/

<U0025><U005A><U0020><U0025><U0059>"

week    7;19971201;4

END LC_TIME
```

I generujemy locale:

```
# locale-gen
```

----------

## unK

W glibc-2.7 są normalne locale.

----------

## Izydorr

Michal_86 - wieeelkie dzięki  :Smile: 

Zadziałało. Generalnie próbowałem różnych patchy na pl_PL, ale zawsze efekt był taki, że na konsoli było OK, ale evolution nie działało, ale Twoja poprawka naprawiła sprawę, uffff

----------

## lcj

@Michal_86 u mnie też pomogło, dzięki, może by to przykleić ?

@uNK - 2.7 = brak problemu z evo ?

----------

## unK

 *lcj wrote:*   

> @uNK - 2.7 = brak problemu z evo ?

 

nie wiem :) sprawdziłbym, ale nie mam gnome i wywaliło mi 43 paczki do instalacji.

----------

